# Klaus Doring - Big synthol user



## mrmark (Sep 30, 2006)

I found this vid on you tube of a guy called Klaus Doring. I think his use of Synthol is even worse than greg valentino.







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-qPqkxCsU

What's worse, he seems to be proud of it!


----------



## Spud (Sep 30, 2006)

I think Valentino is worse. But this guy is still a fucking moron.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 1, 2006)

Nobody beats Valentino's 27" arms at 5'4", this guy is going light compared to Greg. His artistic shot placement however is worse than Greg.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

That pic is 100 years old


----------



## mrmark (Oct 1, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> That pic is 100 years old



It's just a lil preview of the guy in the vid.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Oct 1, 2006)

that guy looks like shit...like a marshmallow man or something. IT has titties and his arms are so gay looking....his right arm was way fucked up and looked like it was full of air or water....his upper arm was a balloon and the forearm was like normal...just real stupid IMO.


----------



## GFR (Oct 1, 2006)

If he worked out at my Gym I would make fun of him every day. What a total loser.


----------



## MyK (Oct 3, 2006)

was that taken at sears???


----------



## Mista (Oct 3, 2006)

No comment


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Oct 3, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> If he worked out at my Gym I would make fun of him every day. What a total loser.




id knock him out just to say i did


----------



## cappo5150 (Oct 16, 2006)

he has some man boobs


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

What would happen if I slashed his PEC? -


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 16, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=XHgvbNecYh4

GH is great!


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 16, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=XHgvbNecYh4
> 
> GH is great!





I thought you were looking for some GH?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 17, 2006)

BigDyl said:


> I thought you were looking for some GH?



Not that much - 

(I don't want to look like a Cabbage Patch Kid)


----------

